# Looking for a cheap alternative to S13 seats?



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

As everyone here probably knows, the S13 seats are not the most comfortable seats out there. Most people usually replace them with S14 seats or go for something aftermarket. I found a cheap alternative that may work for those who are good at some drilling. 

Now that summer's here, my car's been getting a whole redo, which involves complete rust removal (we're talking rust holes here), new rear hatch, and a new paint job. While the car was being readied, I started thinking about whether this would be the time to think about the seats. I no longer could tolerate sitting in those seats and getting a backrub at the end of the day, especially when I have to travel 70 miles a day. So, with that thought in mind, I took on the task of figuring out what to do. The light bulb in my head came on right when I looked at my B13 SE-R seats that I had sitting in my basement.


IMHO, the B13 SE-R seats are by far the most comfortable OEM seats Nissan has ever made. And with that in mind, I went ahead with figuring out what I had to do in order to install them in my 240.


The swap was fairly easy, although it does require a little bit of careful measurement. In order to use the SE-R seats, the seat rails from the S13 seats need to be used. Because the holes in the S13 rails don't line up with the SE-R seats, new holes had to be drilled in the rails. This is where the measurement comes in. You have to align the rails on the seats, make markings and measure it all in order to drill the rails in the right spot. 


Here is what it all looks like after I got done with the swap.
























SE-R seats can be had for much cheaper than what's out there in the aftermarket. Finding them should be no hard task at all.

All in all, this swap was worth it for me. With these seats, you feel like you're locked in, so that means no more hanging on to the steering wheel at turns . And the best thing of all is that my back won't hurt anymore at all.


Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

As I said on sr20forum.com, good work.=) (I'm veilside180sx)

You used the whole seat rail from the 240?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

thedaddies said:


> As I said on sr20forum.com, good work.=) (I'm veilside180sx)
> 
> You used the whole seat rail from the 240?





Thanks! 


Yes, the whole seat rail from the 240 was swapped over.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

I think I'll just use those and sell my B15 seats. Since I don't think the red will match the grey leather back seat so well.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Do it man, it's the best thing you'll do for your back. And I wonder if the B15 seats would be tougher than the B13 seats installation wise . I sat in a B15 seat, and I didn't get the kind of support that these babies will give ya.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Well I've owned 2 SE-R's recently(as in last week) that I sold, so I'm very familiar with the seat. The B15 are much nicer, but they are worth more to me sold.=) The red color wouldn't go with the grey leather back seat is my real problem.

The B15 would require me to weld all new mounting slats on the floor pan, which isn't that big of a deal for me. If I don't have to though, why bother.=)

If they sit too tall for my liking, I'll do the new mounting slats on the pan anyway. I had a Sparco Speed that I just sold because it sat too high(and rubbed my ribs).


----------



## S13slide (Apr 8, 2005)

Those B13 seats dont look all that comfortable, i like my S13 seats and those look and are comfortable


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the only real problem with getting seats in a 240 is finding some that dont ride high.do the SER seats feel higher, lower, or almost exactly the same height as stock seats?
i would love to put in some recaro seats because those are the most comfy seats ever. those seats pictured really dont look all that supportive you know. I just picked up a GTI 337 edition for my bro this week and ive been driving it whenever possible cause those stock recaro's are so freakin awesome but they would put your head through the ceiling in a 240!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Kelso said:


> Do the SER seats feel higher, lower, or almost exactly the same height as stock seats?



They sit slightly higher than stock, maybe one or two centimeters at the most.






S13slide said:


> Those B13 seats dont look all that comfortable, i like my S13 seats and those look and are comfortable



Really? That's surprising to me, as more than a majority of the S13 owners have the exact opposite opinion about the stock seats. Looking comfortable and being comfortable are two very different things. I'm telling you, the B13 SE-R seats are many times better than the S13 seats. I should know better, because my back doesn't hurt anymore with the SE-R seats.


Besides, comfort was not the only reason I installed these seats. Because my car will be seeing a lot of racecourse time, I needed seats that were not only easy on the back, but also ones that'd keep me locked in around turns. The B13 SE-R seats fit the bill in my opinion.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dont forget about first gen altima se seats... theyre very comfortable as well.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

AsleepAltima said:


> dont forget about first gen altima se seats... theyre very comfortable as well.




Yes, but do they provide the kind of support that I'm talking about?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i drove from tn to az twice and was pretty much comfortable the whole way. the side bolsters are exaggerated and so are the hip bolsters. theres no adjustable lumbar support, but imo, its not bad at all. i can take some pics tomorrow and show you. the early 90's leather g20 seats are comfortable too, i had those in my alty for a little while.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I'd personally see interest in those seats if they're able to keep you locked in around turns. Being that they're leather, staying where you are in the seat would be tough. B13 SE-R seats, especially the 93-94s have excellent fabric. The design really goes well for function.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Harris said:


> I'd personally see interest in those seats if they're able to keep you locked in around turns. Being that they're leather, staying where you are in the seat would be tough. B13 SE-R seats, especially the 93-94s have excellent fabric. The design really goes well for function.


i hear ya. the altima se seats are cloth, those leather seats are the g20 seats...


----------

